# First time adopting...



## mrow (Sep 12, 2015)

Hi,

I've just joined the forum. I want to adopt my first cat but I'm a bit scared with all the problems I've read about with people being turned down by shelters. There is someone in a nearby town giving away free kittens, so obviously not a breeder making money from them, and I'd be happy to adopt one of those so they don't end up in a shelter. But my partner thinks we should go through our local RSPCA.

I'm worried that if we hold out to see whether the local shelter allows us to adopt, and they decide not to let us, by then the free kittens will all be gone and then I'm stuck with a bunch of cat equipment and no cat and will get sorely tempted to buy one.

I looked at Cats Protection but they won't adopt kittens to be raised as indoor cats unless the cat is already showing a preference, so that rules them out as I want an indoor cat. Then another rescue centre nearby won't adopt to anyone "near a busy road", whatever that means. As far as I'm aware, RSPCA are the same in that policy? The road where we're moving to is only busy at school collection time due to it being a popular family area, but even then cars cannot drive fast as it's narrow and bendy. But if we get our inspection carried out at that time of day, we're screwed. Or maybe they'll just take one look at our address and say no.

So... the rule of outdoor cats only rules out Cats Protection, and the road thing might rule out RSPCA and the other place. What do I do then, just wait until free kittens appear somewhere again? If they don't, how do I get one without accidentally supporting a backyard breeder posing as someone who took in strays? I'd take an adult cat but my partner really wants a kitten as he's never had a cat at all before and wants to experience having a kitten.

I'm nervous about this whole thing, I love cats so much and have wanted one all my life so a lot of emotions are riding on this... not to mention the amount of stuff I've bought for this future cat! lol!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi and welcome to the forum 
I think you need to visit your local RSPCA. If you want an indoor kitten then the road isn't an issue. However you may find the RSPCA, like the CPL, want the cat to have outdoor access.
The exception to that rule is usually if the kitten needs to be an indoor cat due to say, for example, being deaf, partially sighted or disabled. In which case they would be crying out for a home like yours!
If you adopt a shelter kitten it will probably be vaccinated and possibly neutered so you won't have those things to deal with.
With regards to the 'free to a good home' kittens you have seen advertised - all I can advise is caution. This may not be a backyard breeder making money but it is likely to be someone who couldn't be bothered to get their female cat neutered so she got out and mated with any local toms around. This puts the mum and kittens at risk of all sorts of diseases. Also a kitten shouldn't leave mum too early so ensure they are old enough.
Remember these kittens (if under 9 weeks) will not be vaccinated so factor in the costs of this and neutering. Also it's unlikely they have never seen a vet so could possibly have fleas and worms.
I could be wrong and these free kittens may have been brought up correctly but usually the owners just want rid of them by a certain age.
Its a head over heart thing I think. Before you visit them be fully prepared to walk away if you don't like what you see. Kittens should be completely healthy, no sneezing, runny eyes or snotty. No ear mites or fleas. They should be bright eyed, full of life, happy and confident.
Please let me know what you decide. It sounds like you are really excited to get your new kitten and have a lovely home ready and waiting xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Sadly as you say a lot of rescue centres are not happy to rehome kittens or cats to indoor only homes,which IMO actually works against them as it forces potential new owners to look elsewhwere .
Often smaller rescues have a much more enlightened approach to the re homing of their cats.
Have a look at this link,just put your area into the search box it may bring up some rescues near you that you didn't know about.
Good luck in your search,hope you find what you are looking for.....

http://www.catchat.org/adoption/index.html

Or you could contact cats galore a member of the forum who runs a rescue though she may not be close to you.
This was a thread she posted a couple of months back,obviously some if not all of the cats/kittens mentioned may have new homes but she always seems to have more being "dumped" on her doorstep........http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/lots-of-kittens-and-cats-looking-for-forever-homes.364586/


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

You would be wise to obtain a kitten from a rescue centre either one like RSPCA, Cats Protection or others, depending where you live (if you tell us which area you are in, I'm sure someone here can point you in the right direction), or one which has been recommended like Cats Galore above if near you. Don't buy from unknown people or on the internet. That way you won't buy a kitten that is too young to be away from its mother, which often happens and can cause problems, and there is no risk you are getting a BYB who could sell you a kitten with problems which you won't see if you're not an experienced cat person plus cats from reputable rescues will usually already be vaccinated, microchipped, de-flead, wormed etc. Also, you will get good advice about looking after your kitten. I've been a volunteer in a rescue and there are sometimes cats who need an indoor home, perhaps for health reasons or disabilities, so don't be afraid to go along and look or ask, its not unusual. Wishing you luck.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Out of interest, what area are you...there are a couple of small charities near me who probably have kittens available still..


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Hiya, my local rescue (and welsh variant) prefer cats to be indoor cats! Infact, when I got Hux I had to sign to say I wouldn't let him out at night. I guess you aren't local so you may have to have a bit of a drive to pick a cat up, but the rescue is very helpful and usually has lots of kittens and lots of sad older cats, who also need homes! 

http://www.freshfieldsrescue.org.uk/


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

I would visit your local rescue, CP or RSPCA and just talk to them, if they discuss outdoor / indoor express a preference but if they say they prefer cats to have free outside access just agree. They aren't going to check once you have the kitten home


----------



## mrow (Sep 12, 2015)

Thanks for responses guys... I'm really amazed that the cpl are so insistent on outdoor cats when so many awful things can happen to cats who go out! I don't agree with their policy at all except for cats who are already outdoorsy. But at least we happen to have a cat flap in the house due to previous owners having a cat, so I guess we can play along with their ideals until we get to adopt...

It seems so ridiculous though. Short of adopting the cats themselves, how are they supposed to control how you raise your pet? The very fact that different rescue centres have different policies regarding indoor vs outdoor cats should surely mean that flexibility is in order with those particular rules? And the busy road thing... If they visit during school pickup times, it'll seem very busy indeed - except that's the only time it's ever busy, and even then the entire road up to our house is covered in speed bumps to protect the children, so even when the road is empty you can't drive fast at all. Do you think they'll still say no if they happen to visit during the school run?

I was actually thinking of adopting an older cat but my fiancé, who pretended not to be interested all along ("it's going to be your cat, not mine!") is fixated on getting a kitten. I managed to persuade to broaden the criteria to a young cat up to one or two years old in case there are no kittens left!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi @mrow - have you seen this in the Cats for rescue & adoption right here on the forum??!! 
http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/...bby-kitten-and-sister-twiddle-with-ch.408996/


----------



## mrow (Sep 12, 2015)

Aw I'd love to take one of them but I'm miles away in Cheshire!


----------

